# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Антивирус Касперского - Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.sp в файле unins000.exe

## MOCT

15.11.2006 - жалоба пользователя на обнаружение Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.sp в файле unins000.exe от программы Download Master и некоторых других: http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=25059
15.11.2006 - ошибка была признана разработчиками

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

Что-то неладное творится в касперском королевстве.
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=25142

----------

